# Inquiry about IT job in Germany



## sunnykachwala (Apr 20, 2015)

Hello All,

I am currently working in India with 4 years of experience in Software development.
I want to move to Germany.
Please suggest me which city in Germany has the most no. of IT companies and what would be their first and basic requirement from me. 

I have started looking for job in Germany, currently staying and working in Gujarat India, with big some company. I want to working in Germany in my next job.
Please guide me how to find a better job in Software development there.
I need the websites where I can apply for jobs in germany online. 
What I plan is to get a job first then move to Germany.
Do you suggest me to first move to Germany with Job-seeker visa and then find a job?? Is it a good idea.
Please suggest me.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You may first read similar discussions on this forum - a lot of helpful advice has already been given!


----------

